# Gigging trip right now



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm kicking the idea around of making a quick gigging trip out of Freeport. Shouldn't take long for a 2 man limit. Anyone interested?
Text me
Eric
979-480-7688


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

*jiggin trip*

Not sure if you were planning this for short notice, but I have a few weekdays off next week if you are planning on making a run.

I am also a boat owner; not shy about sharing expenses. I know hwo expensive it can be.


----------

